# Campy Compact Crank?



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

Check out the link to the Campy Only rumors web page:

http://www.campyonly.com/rumors.html

Rumors of Chorus and Record compact cranks. I hope it's true. Hopefully they will make an alloy version as well.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Yeah, someone on a thread days ago (FSA cranks...) said there will be 3 versions.
Pro racer I was with tonight said the top speed is only a 3 or 4% deficeit (sp) (53 to a 50), but the lowend spin was worlds better (39 to a 34 or 36).


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

The special front derailleur is a stroke of brilliance. Now every FSA compact crank owner may consider buying the FD, once they like it they'll consider switching-out their whole drivetrain to Campy.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

What special front derailleur ? What BB Size ?? Please somebody help me here. I know it's all rumours but still, if you know anything please give me a link or an answer:

1) Will the Campy CC's require a special bottom bracket ?

2) Will it need a special front derailleur

3) Will it need a special rear derailleur

4) Will it only be available in Carbon ?

5) When will it be available ?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

1,2*,3 = no
4 = looks like it, and there will be Chorus & Centaur versions as well
5 = release is planned for September

*not essential but according to Campy works better with less chance of dropping chain to the inside.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks divve!

And now I'll sit back and remember the immortal words of an ancient wise man (or was it a drunk at the local pub.... really can't recall): Patience young apprentice, patience!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

ChristianB said:


> What special front derailleur ? What BB Size ?? Please somebody help me here. I know it's all rumours but still, if you know anything please give me a link or an answer:
> 
> 1) Will the Campy CC's require a special bottom bracket ?
> 
> ...


Here's the poop from Campy:

"CAMPAGNOLO PRESENTS ITS FIRST COMPACT DRIVETRAIN 


Campagnolo presents its first compact drivetrain
in the Record, Chorus and Centaur versions.

Vicenza, April 28, 2004 - Campagnolo has decided to go a step further than the simple compact crankset, and develop a fully integrated 10-speed drivetrain so that there are no half measures where safety, performance and longevity are concerned. 
This project has resulted in the new CT crankset and CT derailleur. 
Which is why we can now introduce the first compact drive train. 

Campagnolo CT Crankset 
The cranks are born of a project that skilfully unites Multidirectional and Unidirectional Carbon Fiber technology. 
The Campagnolo CT crankset will be available in the Record, Chorus and Centaur versions, each of which shall be produced with 34-48, 34-50, 36-50 toothings together with 170, 172.5 and 175 mm cranks. 
The chainrings have been created specifically for the Campagnolo CT crankset and are not compatible with other cranksets.

Campagnolo CT Derailleur
The diameters of the CT chainrings are smaller than those used in traditional versions whereas the tooth difference is considerably larger. This is why a special derailleur must be used if the utmost in performance is to be achieved.
The front cage of the special Campagnolo CT derailleur is more curved in order to match the curvature of these smaller chainrings. In this way the tail of the cage plate does not distance itself too much from the chainrings. 
The profile of the inner cage plate is higher so that the chain can be shifted easily from the smaller chainring to the larger one and is shaped like an inverted “S” for increased precision when shifting the chain from the larger chainring to the smaller one. Use of this special derailleur is highly recommended since otherwise the chain could fall onto the bottom bracket shell, provoking considerable damage. 
The Campagnolo CT derailleur will be available in the Record, Chorus and Centaur ranges in both braze-on and clamp-on versions. 

The Campagnolo CT crankset and derailleur will be available as of September."


I'll take a Centaur in 48/34, 172.5 and one of the FD's - thank you very much! Would work great on my CX bike. Can't wait!


----------



## Newf Nut (May 3, 2004)

*ETA for Campy compact*

LBS called Campy USA for me today to get an ETA of the new compact groupo. It sounds like it won't be out until the end of October or early November. This really sucks as my new frame should be in by the first of October. Oh well, I guess good things come to those who wait.

Jason


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Newf Nut said:


> LBS called Campy USA for me today to get an ETA of the new compact groupo. It sounds like it won't be out until the end of October or early November. This really sucks as my new frame should be in by the first of October. Oh well, I guess good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Jason


Yeah, the usual with Campy. They said Sep. but Oct/Nov is more like it. If we're lucky, we might see them in time before the CX season ends.


----------



## bill2016 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Price of Centaur CT Vs. standard Centaur*

Does anybody here know how the price of the Compact will compare with the standard Centaur? I can only imagine it will cost more due to the carbon-only crank.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Judging from the current prices of the standard-ring Campy CF cranksets, they won't be cheap. Probably very close in price to those, if not the same price(s).


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I think there has to be a reasonable price differentiation between the various CF cranksets for them to sell. Not many would pay near Record prices for stuff with a Centaur label. My guess there's going to be about a $125 difference between each level.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

That much? I know there's at least that between Record & Chorus CF's, but on the Centaur I'd be surprised to see them over $100. less than the Chorus. Maybe we'll get lucky and the price _will_ be quite a bit less.

But I'm sure that's the reason Campy didn't make the Centaur cranks compatible with Chorus /Record BB's for '05. Otherwise, Chorus cranks wouldn't sell well.


----------

